# Identifying a noise in the van



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've think got the added objects rattles sorted (one tip- thin freebie mouse mats make good plate separators) but we're now plagued with a high pitched squealing noise in the cab. 

We can't work out exactly where it's coming from. It's related to road surface so we're pretty sure it's something rubbing and it seems to settle down on smooth roads or above certain speeds but never stops entirely. In our old vans we sometimes had noises from the furniture but this is in the cab. We don't think it is the engine. I thought it might be the concertina blinds but have tried pressing and adjusting them as we drive and have made no difference.

It has the capacity to drive us mad and we have got to fix it before we do any long drives.

Any suggestions gratefully received !

G


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

sounds like a belt squealing, lift up the bonnet and see ...best to stop first though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

silverlocks said:


> sounds like a belt squealing, lift up the bonnet and see ...best to stop first though.


 

Would this change note with road conditions or be one continous single pitched noise ? What we have sounds like the old furniture noises but higher pitched - it's hard to describe but rather like a very high pitched rattle -almost a bird chirruping sound.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess would be two panels maybe, certainly two items joined together, flexing and rubbing together.

Your suggestion of furniture noises is spot on I think, only it's part of the cab construction or maybe the Luton. It can be very difficult to pinpoint the source of a noise, especially a high pitched one.

We had a similar chirrup that took all the way to Italy and half way back before we even found it. It was one of the catches on the Luton locker (our is not an overcab bed) which needed adjustment.

The van flexes a little bit as you drive of course, and this catch was just rubbing enough to squeak. Problem was I thought it was on Sian's side and she was sure it was on mine. (Shall not admit who was correct.)

I've seen a motor engineer get a long mailing tube (like about two feet of loo roll inner) and stick an ear in one end. He then waved it around the engine (the cab in your case) and the tube helped isolate all the extraneous noises and focussed in on the one he wanted to find.

You would look as big a pillock as he did I'm sure, but it did seem to work as he identified the squeak in my engine that I couldn't find.

Hope this helps


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be cab door rubber seal. try some talcum powder on it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> . It can be very difficult to pinpoint the source of a noise, especially a high pitched one.
> . Problem was I thought it was on Sian's side and she was sure it was on mine.


Yes ! Absolutely the same with us. We spend quite a bit of time discussing it !

The tube idea is a brilliant one and I've got the inner tube from a roll of foil to take with us next time we go out. I'll also talc the door seals first so we'll know if it's them making the noise. I guess the belt slipping would be obvious when the engine is running and the lid up so we'll look at that too.

Thanks all, what an excellent forum this is !

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > . It can be very difficult to pinpoint the source of a noise, especially a high pitched one.
> ...


Put some talcum powder on the alternator and water pump belts, that will remove them from the list/

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Put some talcum powder on the alternator and water pump belts, that will remove them from the list/
> Peter


Thanks Peter; good idea, will do.

G


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it DEFINITELY inside the van? I had a car that drove me mad and the squeal changed according to road surface, speed etc. It turned out to be the wheel rubber rubbing on something on the brake. (Not good at tech stuff, sorry so can't be more exact.) It sounded like it was under the bonnet. Joy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

runoutofnames said:


> Is it DEFINITELY inside the van?


Good point Joy. We're not certain it is in the cab - OH thinks it is under the dashboard on his side. We're picking the van up later in the week ( currently being retro-fitted with cab aircon) and will try the cardboard tube test to try and find exactly where it is coming from. Given that the dashboard has been removed and replaced this week and bits added to the engine the noise might have gone altogether of course.....!

I'll report back later in the week.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> and will try the cardboard tube test to try and find exactly where it is coming from.
> G


After dark or inside a big barn with the doors closed Grizz. 8O 8O

Otherwise if anyone sees you the men in white coats will have two more "clients". :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think it might help though, and certainly worth a try. 

Cheers


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Noise in cab*

Four possible mechanical causes - 
1. stone caught between the back plate and the brake disc - may not be there all the time, and would tend to minimise on smooth surfaces. Had this on our estate car, and took ages to locate it.
2. One brake caliper sticking and rubbing - this would usually show in the steering, unless it was on a back wheel.
3. Wheel bearing beginning to fail - again, more noticeable bumpy road.
4. Dry shock absorber or spring hanger needing lubrication.

The other interior ones have already been mentioned, and the fact that it disappears with a smoother road surface would suggest mechanical rather than furniture.

Smick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Noise in cab*



smick said:


> 1. stone caught between the back plate and the brake disc - may not be there all the time, and would tend to minimise on smooth surfaces. Had this on our estate car, and took ages to locate it.


Hi Smick...we've got this one sorted ! The stuff of nightmares - see my blog for Easter 2007 ( press button below)

Zeb: we'll have to do the cardboard tube test while on the road. How about with yellow Marigolds and the MHF wave somewhere on the M40 ? That way the men in white coats will be too frightened to come near.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Noise in cab*



Grizzly said:


> Zeb: we'll have to do the cardboard tube test while on the road. How about with yellow Marigolds and the MHF wave somewhere on the M40 ? That way the men in white coats will be too frightened to come near.
> G


Should work OK.

Tell us when you plan to do it so we can be sure to watch the news that evening!    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The squeak has gone ! Not a trace of it all the way home today.

An expensive solution however; remove the dashboard, fit a cab aircon unit and replace the dashboard.

Ah well...look on the bright side- we do have a luvverly cool cab as well and a very good day to test it to the full.

Thanks for all the advice - we're going to carry the tube just in case.

G


----------



## 106863 (Sep 4, 2007)

*identify noise*

HI bigwig here check your power steering belt and if enough oil in reserevour if okay check your diff on rear noise in cab can come from rear best of luck


----------

